# Partner Provisional (subclass 309) Visa



## errant (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

Recently my wife (Indian) was granted partner visa as mentioned in the title. 

She has been working in Malaysia since 2+ years and I reckon (not sure on this) the visa processing was done by "*Australian High Commission, Kuala Lumpur*".

Will it be fine if she flies from India? I am assuming it shouldn't create any issues for her.

Appreciate if anyone can help in sorting this out.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

errant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently my wife (Indian) was granted partner visa as mentioned in the title.
> 
> ...


Are there any special conditions mentioned in the grant ?

Cheers


----------



## errant (Feb 29, 2012)

newbienz said:


> Are there any special conditions mentioned in the grant ?
> 
> Cheers


No special conditions.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It doesn't matter at all. She is good to fly from anywhere.

Girl Aussie



errant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently my wife (Indian) was granted partner visa as mentioned in the title.
> 
> ...


----------



## errant (Feb 29, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> It doesn't matter at all. She is good to fly from anywhere.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you very much


----------



## SRKhan (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all new member here. Since this post is about partner visa. I will post here.

I applied for my partners visa on April 26 2017.
I have uploaded all the documents when they were requested by the system along with the medical and biometrics. 

Reason I am asking here is that ever since everything was uploaded I have not had any contact from DIBP or any email from any case officer being assigned... 
It has nearly been 9 months. 
Origin country Pakistan. 

I am asking, is this a normal process... Is there a specific email address I can email to track my application progress apart from immi account. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Srkhan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SRKhan said:


> Hi all new member here. Since this post is about partner visa. I will post here.
> 
> I applied for my partners visa on April 26 2017.
> I have uploaded all the documents when they were requested by the system along with the medical and biometrics.
> ...


Th current process time for the 309 visa is 11-15 months

You have not even reached the lower threshold of the time limit

Wait till you reach the upper threshold and then post again asking what you should do

Hopefully, you won’t have to, as you would have received the grant

Cheers


----------



## SRKhan (Jan 21, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Th current process time for the 309 visa is 11-15 months
> 
> You have not even reached the lower threshold of the time limit
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz, 

Thanks for the reply. 
Yes it's only been 9 months,... However my concern is that I haven't been contacted by anyone from the department. Which is why it is concerning to me.... I am unsure about the status and case officer. 
I had the same thing happen to my wife's visit visa which normally takes 28 days but no reply and after 85 days the visa was rejected. 
I applied for another visa and it was granted in 22 days.... And that's where my concern stems from. Not to mention the time it takes.. 
It's pretty expensive to get another partner visa going... About $7000 expensive  

Is there no point of contact or an agency where one can voice his or her concerns about dipb or track the application status etc. 

Also Thanks for the kind words. I hope the spouse visa grant comes soon and I don't have to worry about it. 

Thanks 
Srkhan


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

SRKhan said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Yes it's only been 9 months,... However my concern is that I haven't been contacted by anyone from the department. Which is why it is concerning to me.... I am unsure about the status and case officer.
> ...


I contact DIAC for the same situation as yours. 

Its been 7 months, 14 days since I applied. 

The call center gentleman said CO will not contact you until they need to. So don't panic. They will not contact you until they need any information. CO will have our applications however they work by the timeline threshold. All we need to do is wait and wait till CO grants or contacts for documents/information. This is the sad part. No transparency for a $.7k visa application...


----------



## becksbunna (Nov 13, 2019)

*Becks*

Hi all, I'm a PR and my wife is the applicant for 309/100 Partner Visa.

My details are as follows:

1.DOL - 14-Jan-2019
2.CO - RFI (Generic) - 09-Oct-2019
3.Our response to RFI - 14-OCT-2019 

Haven't heard from the CO thereafter. 

Latest PCC uploaded. Medicals done by March 2019.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

*nishantpatil*



becksbunna said:


> Hi all, I'm a PR and my wife is the applicant for 309/100 Partner Visa.
> 
> My details are as follows:
> 
> ...


Don't worry, if all the documents are submitted, all you can do is sit and watch paint dry. I was asked for docs and my wife was granted visa in about 28days. 
Sometimes it takes up to 40days but it depends on case to case basis. 
So, all you can do is wait. But at this point, I am sure it is not going to take long. The wait is going to over soon.


----------

